# New tomb kings army book



## Flindo

so I just received an email from GW, it looks like tomb kings are FINALLY getting an update, give your thoughts on what you hope is/ isnt added


----------



## experiment 626

woot!!! new stuffs for tomb kings!:yahoo:

well, my hopes;
- massive pts drops across the board for all units, or else *make fear worthwhile*!!! with absolutely everyone and their mother getting BSB re-rolls and high Ld, fear is utter poop now, so it really should only cost undead 1pt/model on average considering their low stats.

- give undead a steadfast bonus equivalent. one of the undead's biggest problems right now is actually breaking the enemy!

- give the undead BSB more of a buff. tomb kings have no reason to take a BSB at all... (at least VC's get a good magic banner for their troubles)

- fix crumbling so that skellies can last beyond a round of combat!

- 'war memories' rummor comes to fruition. it's utterly stupid that tomb king archers & fast cav can't use their basic tactics like they're ment too...
the original batch of rummors had it that these units would get a stand & shoot or flee reaction respectively so they wouldn't be overly hamstrung like they currently are. (the fast cav especially is useless since they can't even bait properly...)

- tomb kings are rummored to become the 'elite' undead. basically, the rummors have it that tomb king armies still fight fairly on par with other 'basic' troops due to the rituals & inscriptions placed upon their tombs/bodies.
thus, it would be nice to see skellies get WS3, but keep the I2. (they are still dead!) at least a point higher WS keeps a supposedly well trained spirit on par with other basic core out there...

- magic fix. tomb king magic is beyond stupid good right now. (though they do derserve to have something go right for them!)

- as per magic, allow summoning to scale since getting only 1D6 back all time is crap on your core! (who die in droves thanks to crumbling)

- make those kopesh blades do something unique. i like the previous rummors of it perhaps adding to a perry bonus, or instead, perhaps allow them to give armour piercing as it would better fit the actual historical use? (as actual kopesh swords were designed to break through defenses by pulling away the enemy's shield!)

- bone giant equipment options.

- a new war machine perhaps?

- the sphinx!!! (because i want to turn into an abyssal terror for my lahmian vamps!:biggrin

as for models, i'd like to see;
- more kopesh blades!!! (again, so i can shamelessly nab them for my lahmians!)
- plastic tomb guard (pretty much 100% likely considering all the previous book releases)
- new skellies with 'oodles of proper tomb king bitz
- new skeleton cav (unlikely, but i can wish!)
- plastic sphinx so i can convert it!
- plastic bone giant so i don't fall over laughing at undead goofy anymore.
- some new character scuplts
- plastic ushabtii (likely a second wave though, since the current ones are some of the best looking fantasy models IMHO...)


i'm totally stoked for this release! tomb kings have long deserved some love, and with how 8th ed completely nuked all the undead's main advantages, i'm very interested to see how they'll bring the dead in line with the new rules set... (as it will also give a preview of how my beloved VC's will be treated down the line!)

cheers!


----------



## Creon

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=878233#post878233

Thread here on the new 'kings book.


----------



## Luisjoey

Strange that fantasy 8ed start with tomb kings and orcs... and odd first army but TK deserve a new codex.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Luisjoey said:


> Strange that fantasy 8ed start with tomb kings and orcs... and odd first army but TK deserve a new codex.


Not strange, they both need revisions. I just hope Brets, Ogres and Woodies are lined up next.


----------



## experiment 626

Masked Jackal said:


> Not strange, they both need revisions. I just hope Brets, Ogres and Woodies are lined up next.


i highly doubt GW will attempt what are likely the three least supported armies one after the other! it's far too much of a financial risk.

i could see them bringing out 1 more of the above this year, rummors hint at orges as the more likely candidate, though there's also some whispers of the bretts getting a book first since cav took such a huge hit in 8th ed.

more likely GW will look to do the following;
- bring out tomb kings, which if well recieved could earn enough to push out another of the remaining 6th ed books

- 1st half 2012, bring out empire & dwarves. this gives us 3 of the 'big 4' fantasy armies, and should help generate a good chunk of change!

- later 2012, bring out 1 of either ogres/bretts/wood elves. all 3 are a high risk release since very few people play the armies, and there's typically not as much of intrest in them.

- 2013, bring out 2 more of the more popular armies. (i vote high elves as being one of 'em) get the cash to bring out the final 'less popular' choice.

basically, i can forsee it taking upto another 2-3 years to get all three of the lesser supported books out.
cheers!


----------



## steamius

That will be my second army. And old ancient lizardmen and an old ancient tomb kings. Whta not to like.


----------

